# diamond audio amps any good?



## vanderstephen (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello. I have found a local retailer that I like and he sells diamond audio amps. It looks like the D1 is in my price range. He also could get Audison's entry level amps, but said he prefers DA's for the entry level price point. Anyone have any opinions on those? I plan to mate them to a pair of Hertz component speakers. Thanks!


----------



## eRr (May 20, 2007)

I assume it's between the D1 250.2 and the Audison VRx 2.150?

Diamond 75 x 2 @4 with .2 THD
Audison 110 x 2 @4 with .02THD, also at 13.8 volts don't know the voltage on the diamond though


Me go Audison if you can afford it, but I have absolutely no experience with either.

No wait, I had the LRx 1.400 for a while, that thing was awesome, but it's not the entry level.


----------



## vanderstephen (Jun 8, 2007)

I believe the models that I'm comparing are DA D1 300.4 and Audison SRx 4. I would prefer to get a four channel so that way I could later bridge two of the four channels for a sub.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The SRx is the entry level line. IMO there is no comparison between a Diamond amp up against a LRx or VRx. I have tried a Diamond was not happy. I still have a LRx 4.300 and also had a LRx 1.400. You can get a perfect condition used SRx at good prices if you look around and decent deals used on LRx series. I would prefer the SRx over the Diamond IMO. The Diamonds are nice and nothing wrong with them. I personally am just not a fan.


----------



## eRr (May 20, 2007)

Genxx said:


> The SRx is the entry level line. IMO there is no comparison between a Diamond amp up against a LRx or VRx. I have tried a Diamond was not happy. I still have a LRx 4.300 and also had a LRx 1.400. You can get a perfect condition used SRx at good prices if you look around and decent deals used on LRx series. I would prefer the SRx over the Diamond IMO. The Diamonds are nice and nothing wrong with them. I personally am just not a fan.


Yeah oops, there's a little price difference my bad on that one. I still go audison though.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

I have been using my Diamond D5 600.4 for 5 years without a single glitch or anything and the same from my D3 600.1 for 3 years. Solid performers.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Hehe...loving these D7's, and i've had a D5 300.2 as a spare amp that has seen alot of action over the years still running strong. I dunno about about the new D1's, but the D3's are rock solid, and always have been. Very comparable to the Arc KAR series.

FYI, the new SRx's will be hotfire! There are undergoing an overdue makeover.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

The Diamond D5 amps are absolutely great , for VERY little money.


----------



## alex_tan1983 (Mar 8, 2007)

why don't try Helix?


----------



## hoamic11 (May 7, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> FYI, the new SRx's will be hotfire! There are undergoing an overdue makeover.


What do you mean by this: the srx's will be hotfire?

As in the older style will be starting to get blownout due to old model?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

If you have a Local Tweeter store, check them out. They are blowing out Audisons. 

One guy here in So Cal got a brand new VRX 4 channel for 380!  

Audison's SRx line is better than Diamonds entry level and mid level amps and they have a much smaller footprint. 

What kind of prices were they offering you?


----------

